# Ricky Hatton vs Vyacheslav Senchenko (24th Nov)



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Ricky Hatton vs Vyacheslav Senchenko*
10 rounds Welterweight
24th November, 2012 - Manchester Arena, Manchester, United Kingdom










*The Fight Card*
Ricky Hatton v Vyacheslev Senchenko
Scott Quigg v Rendall Munroe
Martin Murray v TBA
Gary Buckland v Stephen Foster Jnr
Sergey Rabchenko v Cedric Vitu
Scott jenkins v TBA
Ryan Burnett v TBA
Adam Etches v TBA
James Dickins vTBA


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Are they trying to sell this with no opponent announced?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Not even announced an opponent atsch


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The words "lickle" and "pound-for-pound" have already been used.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Can't see him going straight for a shot at the P4P title.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Sky Sports news can fuck off.

"We don't know the opponent yet. I wonder if it will be either Manny Pacquiao or Floyd Mayweather, the only two men to have beaten him. Or it could be Freddie Flintoff or Amir Khan"7

"The WBU weight lifting title" :rofl

atsch


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:|


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

TICKET PRICES £300 / £200 / £125 / £75 / £50 / £40

Considering we don't even know the opponent or even level of the opponent this has to be one of the worst press conferences ever. Not even any word on tv coverage of this "fight".


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hes fucking back isnt he....Fucking give him a chance....

Anticipation for the masses...

Do you know nothing whatsoever!

HITMANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Hes fucking back isnt he....Fucking give him a chance....
> 
> Anticipation for the masses...
> 
> ...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

It'll probably sell out to all the general fans before an opponent, tv deal, undercard etec etc has been announced.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Exactly mate..He could say hes fighting Elvis at Graceland nobody would bat an eyelid!!!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Presser vid anyone, was busy wasnt I forgot it was at this time


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

No video of the presser yet.. but here's a "teaser"






The tattoo on his back looks more like pieman than hitman :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: Sky Sports news can fuck off.
> 
> "We don't know the opponent yet. I wonder if it will be either Manny Pacquiao or Floyd Mayweather, the only two men to have beaten him. Or it could be Freddie Flintoff or Amir Khan"7
> 
> ...


They also said he lost to Mayweather and the Pac in his next fight. Idiots


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Cheers Roe


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

He just said he's 11 stone something now! Welter at very lowest I expect! wouldnt be suprised if his first fight is at a catchweight.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Just got 4 for lower tier, my mates 21st on the 26th, should be a right do.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

If he fights anybody half decent I think he'll loose.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Tickets sorted, looking forward to this. Never got to see Ricky the first time round so will be a good night, I imagine the atmosphere will be absolutely insane.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Why not huh? Probably has nothing else to do. Are his finances in trouble?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I can't wait to be honest.

Probs gonna be someone shit he fights but still, looking forward to it. Fight someone shit, then fight Malignaggi again then fight Khan. Make it so.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I wonder who is going to be his coach. He had a big falling out with Graham and I doubt Mayweather is coming back. Lee Beard worked closely with him but will he be appointed chief placing. I don't think there has been any mention of this, has there?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I can't wait to be honest.
> 
> Probs gonna be someone shit he fights but still, looking forward to it. Fight someone shit, then fight Malignaggi again then fight Khan. Make it so.


Witter, Malignaggi, Khan then Brook - would make plenty of cash and none of them can bang much, last two would sell huge over here, if he keeps winning of course. Sling Khan in with Matt in a double header to build it up.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

chatty said:


> I wonder who is going to be his coach. He had a big falling out with Graham and I doubt Mayweather is coming back. Lee Beard worked closely with him but will he be appointed chief placing. I don't think there has been any mention of this, has there?


It's Bob Shannon.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

chatty said:


> Witter, Malignaggi, Khan then Brook - would make plenty of cash and none of them can bang much, last two would sell huge over here, if he keeps winning of course. Sling Khan in with Matt in a double header to build it up.


I'd fucking love it to be Witter. I mean, we know it's gonna be someone not that good, not a world level fighter. Witter is pretty ideal. You've sold it to me.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Witter isn't a fighter anymore, he's a holder. At least Hatton hit the guy before he held him, Witter just dives in for a great big hug constantly. It would be the messiest, ugliest fight that could be made, probably in boxing today at this stage. I don't care who he fights for his first opponent, I understand he has to shake off the ring rust and get some confidence.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Why in the world would he fight Witter? He been on a milk carton for while...


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Why in the world would he fight Witter? *He been on a milk carton for while*...


:lol:


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Ricky Hatton vs His Dad

Manchester MEN
24th November 2012


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

He's fighting @AnthonyW. And he's going to get the @Meast beaten out of him.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Really great interview with iFilm for Ricky, really hope he can recapture some of his best performances.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Why in the world would he fight Witter? He been on a milk carton for while...


Should win comfortably, would sell off their thousand year rivalry which never led to anything. Brit public knows he is, he has the Brtish title, former world belt holder.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Ricky Hatton attacked by dad in gym car park over boxing return decision*
*Ray Hatton, the father of boxer Ricky Hatton, has been cautioned by police after he attacked his son in the car park of a Manchester gym the day before he announced his ring comeback.*

According to police, Hatton's father, 61, physically assaulted the 33-year-old as a row escalated on Thursday, which forced the former two-weight world champion to protect himself.

Hatton Snr, who is also Ricky's manager, was arrested after police were called to the scene.

A spokesperson for Greater Manchester police said: 'Shortly before 11.45am on Thursday, police received reports that there had been a fight involving two men outside a health and fitness club on Market Street, Hyde.

'A 33-year-old man was assaulted by a 61-year-old man, who was arrested on suspicion of common assault and subsequently given a police caution.

'The 33-year-old man was not injured in the incident.'

After a three-year absence, Hatton announced his comeback to the sport at a press conference yesterday and is due to enter the ring on November 24 at Manchester's MEN Arena.

His opponent is not yet known.

Read more: http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/912026...ark-over-boxing-return-decision#ixzz26X53JCJ3


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> *Ricky Hatton attacked by dad in gym car park over boxing return decision*
> *Ray Hatton, the father of boxer Ricky Hatton, has been cautioned by police after he attacked his son in the car park of a Manchester gym the day before he announced his ring comeback.*
> 
> According to police, Hatton's father, 61, physically assaulted the 33-year-old as a row escalated on Thursday, which forced the former two-weight world champion to protect himself.
> ...


atsch:rofl


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Ricky Hatton vs His Dad
> 
> Manchester MEN
> 24th November 2012


Good call on the rematch, one step ahead there


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm gonna have a Kevin Keegan moment here. I would love it, LOVE IT of he was to knock Amir Khan spark out


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Is this true with Ray??? Ricky did have a mark over his eye.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ray must feel a right tit after coming on Sky saying no way Ricky was coming back. I have to think Ricky didn't fight back or he would have put his dad in the hospital.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Hatton vs Witter, MAKE IT SO


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hatton would be suicidal if he came back and lost against the now version of Junior Witter.


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> He's fighting @AnthonyW. And he's going to get the @Meast beaten out of him.


This.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't like it. This is not going to end well. Has shadiness written all over it. Already Ray has been arrested. Fuck sake! atsch


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Katsidis apparently... :think

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=009314&cat=boxer


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Katsidis apparently... :think
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=009314&cat=boxer


I hope he can make weight...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hatton/Katsidis will be a bloodbath.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

* Michael Katsidis's camp admits he would be interested in fighting Ricky Hatton, but has yet to be approached.*

The Australian former two-time interim WBO lightweight champion has been linked with The Hitman's comeback fight on 24 November.

Katsidis's representative, Matthew Tripp, told BBC Sport: "At this stage there have been no discussions.

"But it is something we would consider depending on the purse and depending on the weight."

Hatton, 33, announced a return to the ring last month, three years after losing his IBO light welterweight title to Manny Pacquiao in Las Vegas.

An opponent has yet to be named, but the Manchester-based fighter announced in September: "The only way to convince everyone I'm back is by flattening someone on 24 November."

Queenslander Katsidis, 32, has lost four of his last five fights, including to WBO lightweight champion Ricky Burns at Wembley Arena in November 2011.

However, his overall record is an impressive 34 fights, 28 wins with 23 by knockout, and Tripp insists his man would relish the opportunity to fight again on British soil.

"It wouldn't be a problem to fight in Manchester," he said. "Michael has been over to Britain and he's won two world titles over there.

"We have had nothing from their camp at the moment. But 24 November would give us enough time - Michael is in full training at the moment."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/19710128


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I would be perfectly okay with Katsidis as an opponent. Quite dangerous, actually. A real good test to find out just where Hatton is, in his comeback.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Senchenko seems perfect. Ranked, former world champion, record looks good numbers-wise. Plus Paulie stopped him so not going to give Ricky a beating


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Waste of time IMHO if Hatton is coming back at 147.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Micky Katsidis has expressed interest in facing Hatton in Manchester in November....Source BBC.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Press conference today to announce Ricky Hatton's comeback opponent. Any ideas who it's gonna be?

I don't see it being Katsidis. I reckon it'll be a name that we've kind of heard of but don't really know much about.

Also rumours going round that the fight is gonna be on crimetime..


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Press conference today to announce Ricky Hatton's comeback opponent. Any ideas who it's gonna be?
> 
> I don't see it being Katsidis. I reckon it'll be a name that we've kind of heard of but don't really know much about.
> 
> Also rumours going round that the fight is gonna be on crimetime..


I have no idea but i think it makes sense its on primetime he can sell PPVs no problem doesnt need Boxnation or Sky.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I would like it to be Jessie Vargas or Shawn Porter. But I think it's Katsidis


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I would like it to be Jessie Vargas or Shawn Porter. But I think it's Katsidis


I would be happy with Katsidis. He is done, but I think it is still a decent fight for Ricky after a long lay-off.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Unless his team are lying, it's not Katsidis.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

As rumoured, the Quigg-Munroe rematch is on the undercard.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"Ricky Hatton will fight Vyacheslav Senchenko of Ukraine in Manchester on November 24. #boxing "


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The guy who was completely useless against Malignaggi. Well at least it's someone we've heard of.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm actually quite happy with Senchenko as a comeback fight. Fairly safe fight, but enough of a test for his first appearance in years. Senchenko is still ranked fifth with the WBA so it'll put Ricky straight into the running for the Malignaggi rematch.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Im happy with that...At least he is still relevant of sorts....Also a gauge for vs Mallignaggi up the road.

Was there a presser???


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Im happy with that...At least he is still relevant of sorts....Also a gauge for vs Mallignaggi up the road.
> 
> Was there a presser???


The presser starts at midday I think.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

It's not a bad fight in truth.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

it's a tougher opponent than i expected....senchenko may be considered a weaker recent belt holder by many, but its still a very high quality opponent for this, first time out after so long, ricky hatton.....this wont be the younger prime ricky hatton against him, this will be an older in age hatton, up a touch in weight, carrying ring rust...for me, its a tricky enough ask.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Cheers Roe....What channel mate?

Also any mention of what the fight will be on? Sky ITV Boxnation.

Hatton just been on Talksport.....Said if he cant beat the number 5 in the world there is no point in coming back...Only caught the back end of it so thats all I heard.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Good enough comeback fight, and well worth the ticket price with Quigg-Munroe on the undercard.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

he's going to be huge stood beside hatton....and he's an active boxer at a high level....i may be the only one who'll think this, but i'm not sure if this comebacking, first time out, hatton beats him...i really dont.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight for a comeback, positioning himself nicely for a fight with Paulie as @Wickio says. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lets not get carried away. Senchenko is pretty crap, he is simply a gimmee to see how much hatton has left in the tank. The guy got chinned by Malignaggi and the rest of his record is against random Eastern europeans no one has heard of.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> Lets not get carried away. Senchenko is pretty crap, he is simply a gimmee to see how much hatton has left in the tank. The guy got chinned by Malignaggi and the rest of his record is against random Eastern europeans no one has heard of.


It's a shrewd move in my opinion, looking at it purely from the perspective of what makes sense for Hatton. In terms of how good the fight is, it's not all that, but Senchenko is a perfect yard stick.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fair play to Hatton. Has a TV deal been sorted out yet?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Got mixed up between this guy and Zaveck at first. Decent enough fight though. Probably better than Katsidis all things considered. Oh and I hope it's not on Primetime, no way do I buy it if it is.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope it's BoxNation, but I think it's Primetime.


----------



## Sogoplayboy (Jun 3, 2012)

Confirmed so far:

Ricky Hatton v Vyacheslev Senchenko
Scott Quigg v Rendall Munroe
Martin Murray v TBA
Gary Buckland v Stephen Foster Jnr
Sergey Rabchenko v Cedric Vitu
Scott jenkins v TBA
Ryan Burnett v TBA
Adam Etches v TBA
James Dickins vTBA


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Probably better than Katsidis all things considered.


Not sure about that. This guy is older than Katsidis and got beaten up by 'Hands of Fluff' Malignaggi in his last and only real notable fight.

That said it's still better than I was expecting to be fair so it's not that bad. Would've much preferred Katsidis personally though.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Not sure about that. This guy is older than Katsidis and got beaten up by 'Hands of Fluff' Malignaggi in his last and only real notable fight.
> 
> That said it's still better than I was expecting to be fair so it's not that bad. Would've much preferred Katsidis personally though.


Katsidis is a Lightweight, coming off 2 straight losses. Senchenko was a world champion at 147 less than 12 months ago, Katsidis would guarantee a fun fight to watch but Senchenko is far more credible imo.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I hope it's BoxNation, but I think it's Primetime.


 Surely that must be a last resort? I thought he'd use this comeback to secure a number of dates for his stable.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I was like "who?" until I saw Roe's post. The guy who Malignaggi beat last time by stoppage? Well, okay I guess...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Surely that must be a last resort? I thought he'd use this comeback to secure a number of dates for his stable.


Channel 5 then, maybe? Could it be a swerve-ball and be ITV?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

That was one of Paulie's better performances tho. I think I had him winning all but one round IIRC. It's much better than Katsidis. I have far to much respect for the Ozzie to want to what him brutalised by a Welterweight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> That was one of Paulie's better performances tho. I think I had him winning all but one round IIRC. It's much better than Katsidis. I have far to much respect for the Ozzie to want to what him brutalised by a Welterweight.


It'd be awesome if he'd won though. :lol:

If Senchenko beats Hatton in his backyard (which I cannot see happening) then it will be a very sad day indeed.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> It'd be awesome if he'd won though. :lol:
> 
> If Senchenko beats Hatton in his backyard (which I cannot see happening) then it will be a very sad day indeed.


I think it could be a win win for Hatton. If he looks shit and loses, he can say it was a 3 year retirement and he couldn't pull the trigger. Plus he only lost to a guy who was been beaten once (even if he has fought cans).

If Hatton is half the fighter he was, he'll take him out by the 6th


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Good comeback opponent, agree with what Vano said there ^. Also the undercard is looking pretty sweet. I like.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Good first opponent. As said, far better than Kats if Hatton is serious about his comeback.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Boxnation posting a bit about the fight on their Twitter and Facebook. Is that a sign or is this something they usually do regardless of whether or not they're airing the fight?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Buckland looks like he means business, Hatton looks like he's opening a business.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

why wont it be on sky?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Quigg looks loads like Adam Booth, i'm always confused about why i'm the only person who seems to notice this.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> why wont it be on sky?


I suppose it could, through the conduit of Matchroom. Hatton doesn't have a deal with Sky anymore.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Sogoplayboy said:


> Confirmed so far:
> 
> Ricky Hatton v Vyacheslev Senchenko
> Scott Quigg v Rendall Munroe
> ...


Happy with that card mate? Murray will get a decent fight I reckon. You can't complain with that!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I might get a ticket. A better opponent than I expected and a much better undercard. I thought they might let the main event sell itself and skimp on the undercard but it hasn't happened.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

The card is very good so far. I remember when Vitu was scheduled to face Matty Hall and I was expecting that fight to be a good one, and I can't see it being any different with Rab fighting him. Then you've also got Munroe-Quigg II and Buckland-Foster Jr. - two potential domestic FOTY's!


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

The Murray fight is supposed to be for the WBA interim belt isn't it? So it really is an outstanding undercard but suggests that he doesn't have a TV deal because he has no one left to headline other shows


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Poll added.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I fancy this, the undercard has sold it for me and I may be able to get a few to go with Buckland on the undercard.

Seriously considering this, but I'll inevitably not bother going and then complain on here on fight night that I wish I'd have gone.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I fancy this, the undercard has sold it for me and I may be able to get a few to go with Buckland on the undercard.
> 
> Seriously considering this, but I'll inevitably not bother going and then complain on here on fight night that I wish I'd have gone.


Stop being a shithouse, get on it, will be well worth it I reckon. Munroe-Quigg sold it for me, granted I have to walk past the arena to get home from work so its not exactly out of my way, but still...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Stop being a shithouse, get on it, will be well worth it I reckon. Munroe-Quigg sold it for me, granted I have to walk past the arena to get home from work so its not exactly out of my way, but still...


:think


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

pasting what i put over at the other place..


very dangerous fight.
if i make a bet i'll be chancing hatton to get stopped.
not that i want him to get stopped, i just think this opponent is wrong for the first fight back...maybe after a warm up i'd feel more comfortable, but i'm going against the grain here and saying hatton is biting off too much here at this first stage of his comeback.

he's 3/4 of a foot taller, and despite what some say, its takes no joke of a boxer to win a wba belt.

people talk about malinaggi beating senchenko, but for me its not that comparable...paulie is speedster, not in the same way hatton will be...paulie was on top of his game and he was darting in and out..speed won.....hatton will be more pressure, in senchenko's face, it'll be a totally different fight....hattons style is the kind of style that will be effected badly from a lay off as long as he's had, look at kastidas and he's been active, that pressure style burns out quick....i just can't see hatton being half as good as he was, and he'll need to be more than half as good to beat senchenko or mallinaggi i think.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Good post Doug. How the hell people are drawing a "well Paulie beat him...." type formline for this fight I don't know. You couldn't get 2 more different boxers to compare style wise than Hatton and Mallinaggi.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree that it's a completely different type of fight to Malignaggi/Senchenko style wise. But I'm not sure where the "it takes no joke of a boxer to win a wba belt." That's exactly what it seems to take to "win" that title at the moment.

Most of us have only ever seen Senchenko in one fight and despite being tough, he was pretty useless against Malignaggi.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Ricky by UD... he won't stop him.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Robney said:


> Ricky by UD... he won't stop him.


5/2 at the bookies at the moment. Pretty juicy.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

10 rounds?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> But I'm not sure where the "it takes no joke of a boxer to win a wba belt." That's exactly what it seems to take to "win" that title at the moment.


ok..fair enough,...but its what you are comparing it to.....compared to other world belt holders you could say that, but in general, i think it takes a decent level boxer to be a belt holder.

i cant see past the fact that hatton has been sat on his arse for 3 years....with no activity, fitness regime, at all in that time...for his style if he was active in the time, you could expect him to be all through by now...but put on top of that what he's put his body through, and 3 years letting himself go to mush.....i honestly cant see it going well.....again, i hope i am wrong.....if senchenko is wise he'll cover up for 7/8 rounds, lean all over hatton and when hatton is blowing late in the fight chop him down...no matter how much i think about it, its the way i see it.
mind you..i'm usually wrong.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

i Thought this was going to be on Sky, swear i read that somewhere.

Very good undercard, glad Buckland is on it, 1 of my fav domestic fighters at the moment


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ricky will stop him...Brit style stoppage IMO.

You can tell when someone is full of shit, well I can anyway. Ive met Ricky one time in Blackpool on a stag doo, hes sound as fuck and talks just like we all do and comes out with the same kind of shit. The lad has a son an a baby daughter, do any of you honestly think for one second he would even consider getting back in the ring if he felt he couldn't do something, and risk everything, his life included for the second time of asking???...The WW division is poor apart from the top boys and you all know it. And Senchenko is up there with the worst world champs I can think of, Paulie isnt far from that list either..... 

Fuck sake boys, A 75% Hatton will walk through this lad I know it, more to the point, Ricky knows it, otherwise he would be fighting Dave Jones from where ever.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah I heard someone say it was on the Sky planner on the virgin box for the 24th Nov????

If that makes any sense, second hand info!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The planner on Virgin goes up til November? I doubt that.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jus what I heard mucka, like I say second hand info.

You would think Sky would be up for it, if it goes well then you know thats a good excuse to bring their PPV back?


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Senchenko is a big lad will be interested to see if Rickys mauling technique is still effective after a 3 year break and against a much bigger man


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mig, boxing comebacks usually involve fighters in their mid 30s who "feel" they can still hang with the current crop of fighters. It doesn't always mean they are right!!


----------



## Sogoplayboy (Jun 3, 2012)

Very happy, wasn't expecting much of a card so I'm pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=58574#ixzz2AFvdpmoK
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

Stephen Espinoza, the Executive Vice President of Showtime Sports, has confirmed to BoxingScene.com that his network is picking up the scheduled return of former champion Ricky Hatton (45-2, 32KOs). On November 24th at the Manchester Arena, Hatton will return against former WBA welterweight champion Vyacheslav Senchenko (32-1, 21KOs)

According to Espinoza, the network will televise the fight live during the day and the broadcast will also be available later that night on a delayed basis. It was also revealed that current WBA welterweight champion Paulie Malignaggi will be part of the broadcast team as an expert analyst.

Hatton returns for the first time since a May 2009 knockout loss to Manny Pacquiao. The choice of opponent is logical and outlines the plan for the future. In his last fight, Senchenko lost his title when he was stopped by Malignaggi in nine rounds.

Should Hatton come out victorious next month, Malignaggi has been mentioned as the likely next opponent in the first half of 2013. Hatton previously stopped Malignaggi in the eleventh round of a junior welterweight contest in 2008.

Hatton has several possible paths for next year. Another possible opponent down the line, says Espinoza, is Amir Khan. A fight between Hatton and Khan would be one of the biggest events in the history of the UK. Khan returns to Showtime on December 15th, facing undefeated Carlos Molina.

"You have to give Ricky Hatton a lot of credit, because this is surprisingly a challenging opponent in his comeback fight. And the fact that Ricky chose this guy, shows just how serious he is about getting back into the sport," Espinoza told BoxingScene.com.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice one.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Hatton Confirms Primetime as UK broadcaster for
comeback fight against Senchenko

What: Hatton vs. Senchenko
When: From 7pm, 24th November 2012
Where: Manchester Arena 
Watch: Exclusively on Primetime, Channel 498 on Sky, Virgin on Demand and www.primetimeboxing.co.uk

Hatton Promotions have today confirmed that Primetime will be the exclusive live UK broadcaster for Ricky Hatton's epic comeback fight against Vyacheslav Senchenko. The pay-per-view broadcaster will broadcast the headline fight as well as the full undercard on channel 498 on Sky, Virgin on Demand and streamed live via their website www.primetimeboxing.co.uk.

When Hatton retired last year it was with a record of 45 wins and only two defeats. After his defeat of Tszyu in 2005, Hatton began to make a mark on the world boxing scene. He went on to become a world champion in two weight divisions and garnered a massive international fan base, making him one of the biggest British fighters of all time.

His defeat against Manny Pacquiao in May 2009 not only knocked Hatton off his feet, but was a massive blow to his self-esteem and identity.

The 24th November fight against Senchenko promises to lay some demons to rest and be marked as one of the greatest comebacks in boxing history. The 'Hitman' himself has stressed the personal importance of returning to the ring not just to have a comeback but to 'redeem himself' to his family and fans.

"I want British boxing to be proud of me again," Hatton professed. "The only way to convince everyone I'm back is by flattening someone on 24th November."

Since its launch in 2009 Primetime has offered viewers a host of premium boxing events to British audiences. Over the last three years the channel has been proud to show some of the world's greatest fighters, from British champions Carl Froch and Amir Khan to international heavy hitters Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Manny Pacquiao.

For the Hatton vs. Senchenko fight, Primetime will also be providing the world feed as well as the pay-per-view for viewers in the UK and Ireland.

"To be offered this opportunity, to broadcast Hatton vs. Senchenko, is a huge deal for us." said Director of programming Chris Ratcliff.

"This could be the start of a comeback tale of Hollywood proportions! We will support Ricky and his team all the way and wish all the best for him on 24th November."

Ricky Hatton vs. Vyacheslav Senchenko will be shown live on Primetime, Channel 498 on Sky and Virgin-On-Demand, on Saturday 24th November for only £14.95. To order call 0871 200 4444 or go online to www.primetimeboxing.co.uk.

Doesn't sound like there's any Channel5 involvement.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

I wonder if we are just going to get these Hatton super shows every 3-4 months then


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

'super shows' :lol:


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> 'super shows' :lol:


In that all his guys are on the bill!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Man of the people as always is lickle Ricky.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Genuinely hope he get's sparked out


----------



## CraigWelshBoxer (Sep 29, 2012)

gutted its on primetime, the whole set up looks like its done on a 60p budget, awful channel! i know sky dont deserve the fight after the shitty way they dumped hatton promotions but the quality of the broadcast would have been great, plus the build up shows would hav been quality, did any1 see primetimes build up shows wen they broadcasted martinez/chavez jr??? it was literally unwatchable, and il watch anything boxing related but it was shockingly bad :-(


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

10 rds wtf.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## sean87ph (Jul 31, 2012)

Never ordered primetime, i watched Pacquiao v Bradley on there but i was rotten drunk so i cant recall the build up.

I'll go with hatton winning by late TKO, whilst doing his usual and taking 2/3 punches to land one of his own.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

looks a right state on sky sports news at the mo, like a beaten up crackhead.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

For those unaware, Channel 5 are showing a documentary tonight on Ricky's comeback.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Primetimes team for Saturday night

http://www.primetimeboxing.co.uk/blog/primetime-announce-new-studio-line-up-for-hatton-v-senchenko/


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Primetimes team for Saturday night
> 
> http://www.primetimeboxing.co.uk/blog/primetime-announce-new-studio-line-up-for-hatton-v-senchenko/


So Paul Dempsey hosting, Malignaggi and Ryan Rhodes as pundits, Ian Darke and Richie Woodhall in commentary and big Ron McIntosh doing the interviews. Good line up :good


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> So Paul Dempsey hosting, Malignaggi and Ryan Rhodes as pundits, Ian Darke and Richie Woodhall in commentary and big Ron McIntosh doing the interviews. Good line up :good


Malignaggi for the build up to their fight :bbb and glad Woodhalls on it .


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Did I hear somewhere that Showtime were covering the fight as well? :think


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Did I hear somewhere that Showtime were covering the fight as well? :think


Yeah :lol:


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Malignaggi and Woodhall, good stuff.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I have a strong feeling that Ricky will look like shit and possibly get stopped or at the very least hurt.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Jay said:


> I have a strong feeling that Ricky will look like shit and possibly get stopped or at the very least hurt.


Yeah I think he'll beat Senchenko, who got badly damaged by very light shots from Paulie. But it wouldn't shock me if he got badly hurt somewhere down the line. His body looks in shape but his face looks like he's aged 10 years since he was last in the ring.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Ive not read all 10 pages but does anyone else hope he loses.

The Docu was irritating all this doing it for oprah, his family, people of palestine and the trees bollocks, it was pretty depressing 50 minutes to watch and he seem to be suggesting he would hit rock bottom again if he loses.

Paul Gascoigne 2.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Hatton is getting stopped in the mid to late rounds. Senchenko looked 100 times faster, slicker, quicker, sharper on the pads. I know you can't go by pad work but Hatton looked slow and laboured.

If Hatton doesn't take him out early, he'll end up eating Senchenko's jab all day long. He'll get worn down and taken out.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Will he fuck. Stop kidding yourself. :lol:


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

hatton's punch resistance is completely gone though. i am really tempted to bet on a senchenko stoppage but his shitness is clouding my judgement


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> hatton's punch resistance is completely gone though. i am really tempted to bet on a senchenko stoppage but his shitness is clouding my judgement


Based on what :think


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Based on what :think


Getting sparked last time out by a filipino midget.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone know what time the weigh in is? and where I can catch it?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Anyone know what time the weigh in is? and where I can catch it?


Weigh-in is today mate, on Albert Square.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Actually think I'm looking forward to Munroe-Quigg II as much as I am seeing Hatton back. Decent bill of fights, should be a good night.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

And yeah, I was skeptical when the comeback talk was just a rumor and nothing I've seen in the build has given me more confidence in Ricky. You have to worry where he goes from here if he loses too, he'll be a fucking mess.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Weigh-in is today mate, on Albert Square.


Not being televised anywhere, no?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Actually think I'm looking forward to Munroe-Quigg II as much as I am seeing Hatton back. Decent bill of fights, should be a good night.


Yeah, I completely forgot about Munroe-Quigg until some journalist brought it up at the presser, even the Hatton fight hasn't as much publicity as I thought it would have. Fucking Primetime.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Getting sparked last time out by a filipino midget.


Those shots from that journeyman wouldnt have wobbled anyone else.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Senchenko's gonna win.

Hatton got me into boxing in a way but I've never really been that much of a fan. Plus Hatton's holding usually pisses me off during his fights. But I hope he wins tomorrow :good


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Senchenko's gonna win.


You really think ? Worth getting on the stoppage mate at 5/1


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> You really think ? Worth getting on the stoppage mate at 5/1


I am thinking about it but probably won't back it. The main problem being that even if Hatton is poor, Senchenko will likely be even worse.

I see Hatton labouring to a wide-ish decision win, which completely contradicts my previous "Senchenko's gonna win" comment :lol: atsch

Hatton wins.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> I am thinking about it but probably won't back it. The main problem being that even if Hatton is poor, Senchenko will likely be even worse.
> 
> I see Hatton labouring to a wide-ish decision win, which completely contradicts my previous "Senchenko's gonna win" comment :lol: atsch
> 
> Hatton wins.


Not fancy a draw? you can definitely gloat with the correct result on Sunday then :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:think I guess it could be a draw actually.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> :think I guess it could be a draw actually.


:good

I'm going late ko for Wicky, he'll slip under that jab with a vicious left just under the rib cage .


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ive gone backwards and forwards so much on this fight.

If Ricky is half the fighter he was, he'll stop Senchenko late on. He'll slip under the jab, work the body, and break his man down.

But, we dont know how Hatton will look. 3 1/2 years is a bloody long time to be out. I know it's been done before, but Ricky is getting older now. He looks 10 years older in the face than when Pacquiao sparked him out. Senchenko, despite his faults, has a pretty fast, accurate jab, that could really bother Hatton if his reflexes are shot. He has been training for this fight for a long time, but he has said that he trained too much for Pacquiao and he peaked too soon. This could have happened again.

I hope to god Hatton wins. Ive been listening to blue moon all day in work. But I am getting that horrible feeling inside that tells me Hatton could really be shot to shit (which, thinking about it, is the most likely outcome) and that he gets pulled out by his corner. I hope im wrong


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Ive gone backwards and forwards so much on this fight.
> 
> If Ricky is half the fighter he was, he'll stop Senchenko late on. He'll slip under the jab, work the body, and break his man down.
> 
> ...


I know what you're saying . But really cant wait till tomorrow night now! Keep looking at the card and its a great card

Why didnt I get a ticket againd?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I really fear for Ricky here, he looks like I could spark him. Really gaunt and weak. I honestly don't think he's mentally right either, one big right hand and it all gets on top of him. This kids got a lethal jab too.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I know what you're saying . But really cant wait till tomorrow night now! Keep looking at the card and its a great card
> 
> Why didnt I get a ticket againd?


I cant wait either mate. It's like christmas to me. And the card is top notch. I'm also questioning why I never got tickets :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I cant wait either mate. It's like christmas to me. And the card is top notch. I'm also questioning why I never got tickets :lol:


I went on the site and typed in 4 tickets but then thought wonder who the opponent will be? will the card be any good??

AAARRGGGHHH


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Based on what :think


Chin cracked by Floyd, hurt badly by Lazcano, knocked down by a lightweight in sparring for Manny, looking like a breeze would knock him over against Manny..


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Chin cracked by Floyd, hurt badly by Lazcano, knocked down by a lightweight in sparring for Manny, looking like a breeze would knock him over against Manny..


Hard to stay steady in a "Pacific typhoon".


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Link to weigh in anybody?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Weigh in just starting on Primetime


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

hatton late ko


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hatton still generates the best atmosphere in boxing. This has definitely got the big fight feel again with the band going


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I've had that big fight feel since Weds! :bbb


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Senchenko looks way bigger than Hatton, suppose Hatton would never have a natural 147 pounder anyways though.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not buzzing for this at all. If Hatton turns back the clock and looks great then I'll be really happy, but I just can't see where he fits in nowadays. I would absolutely love a Khan or Brook fight though, if he still looks good that is.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I just can't see where he fits in nowadays. I would absolutely love a Khan or Brook fight though, if he still looks good that is.


Maybe that's where he fits in then?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Maybe that's where he fits in then?


Maybe. The problem for me, I could be very wrong, but he's not just not ambitious. He's achieved everything he could. Nothing left to prove. Plus, I think he's done as a fighter. For me, it's like awaiting a Danny Williams fight.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Hatton just outworks senchenko for me. Hadn't seen much of him before paulie wiped the floor with him but he looked pretty average to me.

Ricky and his team had a long time to pick an opponent and they wouldn't have picked senchenko if he really was gonna be a huge ask to beat in his first fight back in so long. Looking forward to the whole event great card


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

if hatton can get back to 70% of what he was he can beat senchenko, paulie and khan(unless virgil hunter is as good as people claim). it's a big if, though. i've put 6 whole english pounds on senchenko from the 5th or 6th(can't remember) onwards.


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Hard to stay steady in a "Pacific typhoon".


:lol: he got absolutely pumped.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> if hatton can get back to 70% of what he was he can beat senchenko, paulie and khan(unless virgil hunter is as good as people claim). it's a big if, though. i've put 6 whole english pounds on senchenko from the 5th or 6th(can't remember) onwards.


I guess from Hattons point of view he has a logical, lucrative 3 fight series there where, in theory, he has a lot of stylistic advantages in each fight.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Whsts time is Hatton ringwalk lads


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

About 10 I'd guess LP. I just ordered the PPV, couldn't find a local boozer that was showing it.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

LP said:


> Whsts time is Hatton ringwalk lads


10 past 10 is the ring walk time i believe


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

For anyone looking to kill a bit of time this afternoon.. Crimetime are showing Hatton's last few fights all afternoon on their channel and they're all available to watch at any time on their site - http://www.primetimeboxing.co.uk/videos/ :good


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I am not paying a single sausage for Primetime ever again, they can fuck right off. Benny Ricardo better not be commentating, he's awful, I feel sorry for Wayne when he stands barely an inch away from him staring at him intently when he speaks. He's a fucking spacker.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I am not paying a single sausage for Primetime ever again, they can fuck right off. Benny Ricardo better not be commentating, he's awful, I feel sorry for Wayne when he stands barely an inch away from him staring at him intently when he speaks. He's a fucking spacker.


They've actually put together a pretty good team for tonight. Ian Darke and Richie Woodhall commentating with Paul Dempsey in studio with Ryan Rhodes and Malignaggi. Picture quality will be shite as usual though.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> About 10 I'd guess LP. I just ordered the PPV, couldn't find a local boozer that was showing it.


Nice one. Yea just ordered it myself



scrappylinks said:


> 10 past 10 is the ring walk time i believe


Cheers bud


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Schedule for tonight.

7pm - Program start.
7:10 - Gary Buckland vs Stephen Foster Jr
8:10 - Scott Quigg vs Rendall Munroe
9:10 - Martin Murray vs Jorge Navarro
10:10 - Ricky Hatton vs Vyacheslav Senchenko

Apparently. 

Not sure about Rabchenko's fight.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Murray will be in the ring for about 4 minutes.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

any kebab shops showing tonights fights? don't mind paying if the mince is good quality.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Murray will be in the ring for about 4 minutes.


:lol: Probably.

Rabchenko's fight is at 6 apparently. Word is that they'll show it recorded if they have time in the schedule. Too much to ask for Crimetime to start broadcasting a little earlier of course..


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: Probably.
> 
> Rabchenko's fight is at 6 apparently. Word is that they'll show it recorded if they have time in the schedule. Too much to ask for Crimetime to start broadcasting a little earlier of course..


I still think this card is worthy of £15, Didnt Sky Box office not start till 8! and show 2 fights!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I still think this card is worthy of £15, Didnt Sky Box office not start till 8! and show 2 fights!


Yeah it's not that bad. There have been far worse pay per view cards. Should be a solid 3 hours at least of good boxing.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah it's not that bad. There have been far worse pay per view cards.


This is one of the better ones I can remember :good

Enjoy, I'm at the chinese, looking very anti social :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

9% of CHB know.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

it's sad....but its how stories like this in boxing normally go.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

as you all know I'm not a fan of him but I have always respected him as a fighter inside the ring and that wasn't nice to watch, it doesn't affect his legacy though. Well done Senchenko. Unlucky Ricky.


----------



## AntG (Nov 16, 2012)

Had a feeling it was going to end this way, shame. Hopefully the people around him give him as much support as he needs so he doesn't fall into the bingeing again.

On a more cheerful note, Senchenko, Buckland, Quigg and Murray winning by KO did net me £220


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

AntG said:


> On a more cheerful note, Senchenko, Buckland, Quigg and Murray winning by KO did net me £220


Nice one :good


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

It's not sad, he deserves it, lazy cunt doesn't deserve a boxing career anymore - frankly he's taking the piss coming back now, thinking he can just walk into the ring and be ok


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> It's not sad, he deserves it, lazy cunt doesn't deserve a boxing career anymore - frankly he's taking the piss coming back now, thinking he can just walk into the ring and be ok


But he gave a heartfelt speech afterwards, does that not count for anything? :|


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Rebel-INS said:


> But he gave a heartfelt speech afterwards, does that not count for anything? :|


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> It's not sad, he deserves it, lazy cunt doesn't deserve a boxing career anymore - frankly he's taking the piss coming back now, thinking he can just walk into the ring and be ok


BUt you thought he'd win :think


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> no


The poll says otherwise


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no


polls broken


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> no
> 
> polls broken


Did you fuck that up too?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Did you fuck that up too?


:lol: BURN


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Did you fuck that up too?


:lol:


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Did you fuck that up too?


:lol: Dude!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Roe said:


> Senchenko's gonna win.


:deal


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:-(


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

From this week's Boxing News:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

That's very good of Ricky, taking out an ad just to thank fans.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> That's very good of Ricky, taking out an ad just to thank fans.


and promote his company.. :nono


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> and promote his company.. :nono


Hardly.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes

That's all he's interested in, only reason he took the fight


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Yes
> 
> That's all he's interested in, only reason he took the fight


Obviously that wasn't the only reason but I think it might've been something extra to make Hatton decide comeback.


----------

